# Solicito manual de servicio equipo de sonido Samsung MAX-ZS530



## claudio 3 f (Abr 17, 2013)

tengo un equipo de sonido samsung MAX-ZS530 el cual cuando se conectan los bafles tiene un sonido aun estando apagado revise el voltaje de salida y tiene 28v ya quite el stk y no sale a las salidas de los parlantes pero el voltaje si llega al espacio donde esta el amplificador por favor necesito una manito con el manual de servicio ya que no lo encuentro en ningun lado se los agradesco


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2013)

pareces que tienes que reemplazar el stk ¡¡¡¡¡
me puedes decir el numero del stk ?


----------



## claudio 3 f (Abr 17, 2013)

si claro compañero es el stk 403-040 pero  tengo una duda es normal que tenga ese voltaje con el equipo apagado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2013)

si lo tengo al esquema,
aqui te lo dejo
pasa que lo tenia sin clasificar, ,pero luego si vi el modelo que pides(esta en la pagina 2 ),porque también hay otros modelos que usan el mismo ic stk,

PD:
  no es normal que tenga tensión en la salida,si eso pasa es porque el stk esta quemado

una mas revisa aquí ,quizás puedas reparar el ic si te animas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...modulos-hibridos-sanyo-stk-53007/index19.html


----------



## fabiowilman (May 10, 2013)

muchas gracias,  le dare uso y les cuento...


----------



## juansantos0104 (Jun 8, 2018)

Buenos dias, tengo un equipo max-zs530 que tiene la piñoneria de la bandeja de cd descuadrado, si alguien tiene el diagrama de como son las posiciones de cada uno se lo agradecería infinitamente. Muchas gracias


----------

